# اضافة وجوه تعبيرية جديدة



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2006)

*اضافة وجوه تعبيرية جديدة*

:36_3_13:  تمت اضافة 103 وجوه تعبيرية جديدة ومتنوعه :36_3_13: 

واشكر الاخت كيتي اللي بعتت لي الايميل الذي يحتوي علي الوجوه التعبيرية 

:36_33_2: :36_3_19: :8_5_17: :36_33_3: :36_3_18: :36_22_26: :36_3_17: :36_13_1: ​


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

مجهود رائع يا مينا, فعلا يبتعب تعب كبير في المنتدى

ربنا يعوضك و يعطيك بدل كل صورة حسنة ههههههه

و شكرا للاخت كيتي ايضا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> مجهود رائع يا مينا, فعلا يبتعب تعب كبير في المنتدى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك و يعطيك بدل كل صورة حسنة ههههههه
> 
> ...



*الشكر كله ليك انتا يا روك :36_3_9: 

والاية تنعكس عليك وربنا يديك بدل كل صورة حسنة :Red_Heart: *


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم انتو الاتنين *


----------



## blackguitar (11 فبراير 2006)

*الله صور جميله اوى وتعبيرات حلوة ميرسى للمشرفين العام مينا هوتهوت وماى روك بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير*


----------



## †gomana† (11 فبراير 2006)

جميلة اوى اوى وصور عسولين اوى 

شكرا ليك يا موننا


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (11 فبراير 2006)

صور غاية فى الجمال 
ميرسى ليك مينا 
وميرسى ليك كيتى


----------



## ezzzak (11 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم جميعا


----------



## kittyy (19 فبراير 2006)

*أستـــاذ يامينا ..*

مينا.. أنت أستاذ فعلا.. :thumbs_up: :thumbs_up: 

برافو عليك بجد :999: .. السمايلز دى من زمان وأنا نفسى تنزل هنــا فى المنتدى وفى كوبتس كمان... وجمعتهم من حتت كتير بس كان نفسى ألاقى حد نشيط وأستاذ زيك كدا وما بيخليش الحاجة عنده سنتين على ما يفتكر ويشتغل عليها.. :36_1_50: 

ربنا يباركك يامينا ويبارك تعبك :new5: . وأنا مبسوطة قوى جدا إنها عجبت الناس هنــا... ودا كمان يشجع الواحد أنه يعمل حاجات كتير أحلى وأحلى طالما فيه ناس جدعان كدا زيك يامينا . :16_4_8: 

لك منى خالص التقدير والأحترام :36_3_11:


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2006)

لو عندك سمايليز اخرى ممكن تبعثيهم على الايميل و نرفعهم للسيرفر على طول


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى يا هوت بس معلش هى جات متاخرهشويه


----------

